# 2010 Felt F95 Team Issued Price???



## hundoracer (Jun 28, 2010)

First time poster on this website! Great info so far!

I am in the market for the F95. LBS is selling a 63cm for $699.00

Is that a good price? What are your thoughts and pricing stories?

FYI- I live in MN.

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## hundoracer (Jun 28, 2010)

LBS just called me. Told me it is a 2009, not a 2010.

They are trying to sell me on the Shimano shifters that are on the 2009. Whereas the 2010 has the newer shift system.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

From the website, the main difference I see glancing at 2009 vs 10 is that 09 has Shimano 2200 shiftrs, 2010 has Micro shift. I really can't tell you if one is significantly better than the other. I'm pretty sure both will work fine for you. THe price is a decent discount from list.

But, I don't think it's a huge difference. What can you get the '10 for? Which color do you like better?


----------



## hundoracer (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know much about the different shifters also.

However, the price difference after tax is about $75.

The color difference doesn't truly matter. The orange is GREAT and the Team colors are great. Plus it says "Chipotle" on it. A great plus for a Clydesdale!

***EDIT***

I am now leaning towards the 2010 since it has a 9 gear rear, whereas the 2009 has an 8 gear rear. I have heard that upgrading from an 18 speed from a 16 speed can cost more than the price savings I am receiving.


----------

